# Wedding Gown



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I worked in a small stationery/gift store until the owner retired and the shop was closed. One of my duties was to design and craft paper dresses for our mannequin, using the paper products we carried. My favorite out of the many I created was this wedding gown which was featured for the month of June. A lot of hours went into this one but it's all paper with the exception of the ribbon at the waist.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, stunning. What talent you have in those fingers


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, very creative and a wonderful imagination. Your dress was impressive; I would have been fired on the first day of work.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

so beautiful!!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, what a work. You have every right to be proud of this.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Be proud of this one, stunning design. Would look good in fabric as well..


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fabulous design and execution!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a lot of work went into your wedding dress creation. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing. That's talent!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> Wow, very creative and a wonderful imagination. Your dress was impressive; I would have been fired on the first day of work.


Well, I had two things going for me; (1) the owner of the shop was a good friend of mine, and (2) I was the only one willing to take on the task!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments. It was challenging but also a lot of fun to see what I could come up with.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, it is beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Stunning &#128158;


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

How creative! I imagine your dressed mannequins drew in customers right & left!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! must have taken you hours.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fancy!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Stunning! must have taken you hours.


Actually it took days - but it was fun to see it develop as I went along. The part I enjoyed the most was that the mannequin stood outside the shop in a little covered alcove. Every once in a while we would find her out on the sidewalk where someone had placed her so they could take a picture with her. Bet she appears on a lot of tourist's vacation pictures!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, must have taken you ages to do that. :thumbup:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> Wow, very creative and a wonderful imagination. Your dress was impressive; I would have been fired on the first day of work.


me too, I am hopeless at creating anything
Yvonne


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Makes me want to renew our vows.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. I hope you didn't have to tear it down. I thank you (and judging from others) we all thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

How in the world did you do that? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic. I adore paper crafts.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous! I can see where someone would want to use this as a model for a cloth gown. You are very talented!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and compliments. Sadly, after spending two months outside the door to the shop, the dress was in such bad shape it had to be retired.


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

You are a talented artist. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

fantastic, I admire your talent!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

That is stunning. Such talent


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is stunning!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

That's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Patian said:


> Well, I had two things going for me; (1) the owner of the shop was a good friend of mine, and (2) I was the only one willing to take on the task!


Bet you developed some good craft skills...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice job


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Elegant


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Patian said:


> I worked in a small stationery/gift store until the owner retired and the shop was closed. One of my duties was to design and craft paper dresses for our mannequin, using the paper products we carried. My favorite out of the many I created was this wedding gown which was featured for the month of June. A lot of hours went into this one but it's all paper with the exception of the ribbon at the waist.


Gorgeous!! Your fingers must of been going to town!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A creative work of art..Beautiful..


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow, how nice.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's really beautiful. I'd love to see it in fabric!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful! What talent you have.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wow, stunning. What talent you have in those fingers


I agree with the above statement :thumbup:


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

That is FANTABULOUS as my granddaughter says of anything out of this world.

I am not surprised folks wanted a photo of it. 
WELL DONE.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow!! I thought that it was real. wonderful creation!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW looks real


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I am speechless.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Fabulous design and execution!


Yes, what she said😊


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

Fantastic...there are contests for wedding gowns made out of paper..you should enter with that 'sure' winner!


----------



## marie1 (Jun 11, 2012)

how did you make that, looks like the real thing god you have alot of talent. love it :thumbup:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

marie1 said:


> how did you make that, looks like the real thing god you have alot of talent. love it :thumbup:


Thank you! I made a base skirt out of Kraft paper and then cut lots (and lots!) of strips of a wrapping paper that looked like lace and taped them to the base. The top was easy, just accordion pleated wrapping paper and attached it to the mannequin. It took a while but I was pleased with the end result - unfortunately after a couple months of standing outside the shop during store hours the dress was really looking sad and it had to be replaced with something new. I changed her dress at least once every other month and usually made a new one for holidays and seasons. Lots of work but also lots of fun.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! I'm impressed, it's so beautiful.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Patian said:


> I worked in a small stationery/gift store until the owner retired and the shop was closed. One of my duties was to design and craft paper dresses for our mannequin, using the paper products we carried. My favorite out of the many I created was this wedding gown which was featured for the month of June. A lot of hours went into this one but it's all paper with the exception of the ribbon at the waist.


Pretty.


----------

